# black metal is funny



## menu (Mar 17, 2010)

just thought this was funny. so I want to share. haha. a fucking mountain top? seriously? so metal:goat:


----------



## menu (Mar 17, 2010)

oops forgot to put the link


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 17, 2010)

oh god....my friend showed me that video accept he doesn't think its corny......


----------



## Wolfeyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeesh, Nebraska and Kansas combined aren't as corny as this video...


----------

